# New IWC Pilot Chrono 41mm



## ilovewatches888

I've been waiting on IWC to release this for a long long long time.

I've always loved the IWC 3777 Petite prince version however the old 43mm size and the ETA based 7750 movement I hated. Could not love the feel of the chrono and the feeling when you operated it let alone I've had some issues in the past with 7750s and their chrono mechanism not functioning correctly or not resetting perfectly to 12.

Now IWC have made all my wishes come true

1) 41mm Case
2) In-house column wheel chrono (new movement function should be miles nicer to operate similar to a Daytona feeling when you operate it and perfect resets each time).
3) Open caseback
4) Easy Release straps and bracelet.

Whoohoo!!!......I've been messaging IWC to introduce this exact model and I think its going to be a hot seller.

Now the bigger decision blue or green? I love both but I have a feeling the green in the direct sunlight or over time its not going to age well? Thoughts?

Anyone got pictures of the green racing dial in direct sunlight? I cant find any.


----------



## FL23883

Blue


----------



## ilovewatches888

FL23883 said:


> Blue


I cant decide tbh. I already have a Mark XVIII in Blue so I'm leaning towards the green but when I see some pictures online with the Green in certain lighting it doesn't look flattering. In some lighting conditions it looks absolutely amazing.

Arrgghhh decisions decisions. I'm hoping someone posts incomings of their Racing Green dial of this watch to help decision making.


----------



## illus83

Can’t go wrong with either but I‘m a blue guy.


----------



## NC_Hager626

The green dial would be a fun dial to wear. However, if you looking for a colour that will stand is not a flavour of the year, so to speak, then I would go with the blue dial.


----------



## 1165dvd

Blue. Not sure why they didn’t release black as well. There’s enough differentiation between the Spitfire and this model that I’d doubt it would cannibalize sales. 

For those who’ve purchased higher demand IWC watches, will larger volume AD’s offer discounts or don’t expect it with this watch? I’ve never bought IWC. The blue dial on blue leather is a serious contender for me. But not at retail. I may have to wait for a flipped model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WizardofWatch

I would go for the blue. 
The green looks nice right now. But I am not sure if I will still like it 2 years from now.


----------



## jagwap

There are quire a few pictures of the IW377726 online, and it *MAY* have the same green finish of dial. I have seen it in person, and i am more a fan of green than blue. I was very tempted, and near went for it on a bracelet (big extra accessory cost), it did seem like a lot of very vibrant green. So this new slightly smaller model is near perfect.
But I feel the new 43mm "big" pilot calling me,


----------



## njhinde

ilovewatches888 said:


> I cant decide tbh. I already have a Mark XVIII in Blue so I'm leaning towards the green but when I see some pictures online with the Green in certain lighting it doesn't look flattering. In some lighting conditions it looks absolutely amazing.
> 
> Arrgghhh decisions decisions. I'm hoping someone posts incomings of their Racing Green dial of this watch to help decision making.


If you are keeping your blue Mark VIII, get the Chrono in Racing Green. IWC does great colours, and you don't need two blue dials in my opinion.


----------



## ilovewatches888

WizardofWatch said:


> I would go for the blue.
> The green looks nice right now. But I am not sure if I will still like it 2 years from now.


Yep precisely my thoughts. I owned the 116610LV Hulk 3 times already and sold them all. The green is nice in certain lighting but in direct sunlight I think its just too much and doesnt look nice.



njhinde said:


> If you are keeping your blue Mark VIII, get the Chrono in Racing Green. IWC does great colours, and you don't need two blue dials in my opinion.


Yeah I will be keeping the mark XVIII. I love that watch on bracelet its the easiest watch to wear out of my entire collection. I love blue but currently have that and also a 116618LB with Sunburst blue as well so this would be a 3rd watch with Blue dial. LOL 



1165dvd said:


> For those who've purchased higher demand IWC watches, will larger volume AD's offer discounts or don't expect it with this watch? I've never bought IWC. The blue dial on blue leather is a serious contender for me. But not at retail. I may have to wait for a flipped model.


I have not seen a single one for sale yet on the gray market. RRP here in Australia is $10,900 AUD on bracelet. I didnt discuss pricing yet as IWC Sydney still dont have any they are going to call me when they do. I dont think I will be paying RRP for it and I'm hoping some pieces show up on the gray market soon so I know how much they drop in value. Its IWC so I think easy 20-30% drop immediately - but damn I'm buying this because I love it its not really about value retention this purchase.


----------



## 1165dvd

ilovewatches888 said:


> I have not seen a single one for sale yet on the gray market. RRP here in Australia is $10,900 AUD on bracelet. I didnt discuss pricing yet as IWC Sydney still dont have any they are going to call me when they do. I dont think I will be paying RRP for it and I'm hoping some pieces show up on the gray market soon so I know how much they drop in value. Its IWC so I think easy 20-30% drop immediately - but damn I'm buying this because I love it its not really about value retention this purchase.


20-30%. Yikes. If this is true, it makes me question why brands position their watches at certain price points knowing that retailers will have to discount to move them. Or pass them on to grays. I'll wait a little to see what the market says on this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APPRF

I have the 43 PP on leather, and will definitely buy the new 41 green, but still don't know if I'll go steel bracelet or brown leather. I fell the green dial pops on brown leather.


----------



## WTSP

ilovewatches888 said:


> 2) In-house column wheel chrono (new movement function should be miles nicer to operate similar to a Daytona feeling when you operate it and perfect resets each time).


You need to try that watch before you buy it. Personally, I find that the IWC 69000 calibers are very disappointing when it comes to the feel of the pushers and start/stop/reset. It feels even worse than a Valjoux. It absolutely does not feel like a Daytona or measure up to the Rolex 4130. If you want something that feels like a 4130 for a decent price, get an El Primero 400, or a Frederic Piguet 1185 from Jaquet Droz/Blancpain, or maybe an IWC based on the caliber 89000 which is their premium chronograph movement. You'd think $10k would get you IWC's premium chrono, but I guess not. They cheaped out big time with the 69000 because they were looking to produce in-house something that would replace the 7750.

IWC removed the ETAChron regulatior from the Valjoux's that they used in the old Portuguese movements as an "improvement", replacing it with a Triovis, which some will say is easier to regulate precisely, but probably more expensive. Zenith (Elite movements), Jaeger LeCoultre (889), Girard Perregaux (3200, 3300) and others use Triovis in many of their movements. Rolex swaps out the ETAChron in Tudor 2824s and replaces it with Triovis.










What regulator does IWC use in their in-house 69000? ETAChron.










See the regulation system on this ETA 2824? Looks familiar.


----------



## ilovewatches888

WTSP said:


> You need to try that watch before you buy it. Personally, I find that the IWC 69000 calibers are very disappointing when it comes to the feel of the pushers and start/stop/reset. It feels even worse than a Valjoux. It absolutely does not feel like a Daytona or measure up to the Rolex 4130.


What does it feel like? All the column wheel Chronos feel similar to me crispy start/stop and snaps back to reset perfectly each time (well the ones that I have used). Surely it cant feel as bad as the 7750 chrono? I also have not heard of any issues with the IWC 69000 calibres in terms of time keeping or chrono functionality so that adds a bit of confidence in this movement. I've been waiting for a proper column wheel from IWC to be put into their Pilot watches.

I'll go have a play with it anyway soon. But lets see.


----------



## WTSP

I’ve tried the 69000 in the new Ingénieur and Portuguese chronographs, not in the Pilot, so there’s a chance it’s different. However, in both the watches I tried the pushers were very springy and soft. The start/stop/reset is far down into the press. These pusher feel characteristics are part of the reason why I don’t really like the Valjoux, except in less expensive watches. But the 69000 feels worse on both those factors, a far cry from the stiff pushers and activation at the top of the press for Rolex and Zenith chronos. I will say that the automatic winding on the 69000 feels better than on a Valjoux. Unless I’m mistaken it’s bidirectional. 

The feel of a chronograph can vary by watch model and the way the pushers are constructed, so maybe the Pilot is different. Let us know if you do get the chance to try it out.


----------



## GregoryD

Love the new 41mm size, great for those of us with small wrists.

One thing to note about the bracelet: based on the videos I've seen, the first link after the end link does not articulate, due to the quick-change design. Not sure of the impact on fit, but I would want to try it on first before buying.


----------



## anonymousmoose

The size is right - but no back dial!?!

I'd take the blue...

But this is still king in my book


----------



## EODArmy

This is the watch that may push me toward selling my 16570 G series Polar Explorer II to fund. What is the best discount I could expect, if any, from an AD? I have to have it on the bracelet. I regret selling my MK XV on the bracelet. Most comfortable watch/bracelet I have ever worn. Thank you.


----------



## ilovewatches888

EODArmy said:


> What is the best discount I could expect, if any, from an AD? I have to have it on the bracelet. I regret selling my MK XV on the bracelet. Most comfortable watch/bracelet I have ever worn. Thank you.


No idea but probably not much since its a new release. Going off grey market prices I'm expecting a 20% - 30% drop in value from RRP so hence leaning towards buying grey market. Don't get me wrong I like that watch but do I like it that much that I am willing to lose $4k AUD as soon as I walk out the shop? Not sure about that.


----------



## swissra

Blue is better looking IMO.


----------



## koolpep

ilovewatches888 said:


> No idea but probably not much since its a new release. Going off grey market prices I'm expecting a 20% - 30% drop in value from RRP so hence leaning towards buying grey market. Don't get me wrong I like that watch but do I like it that much that I am willing to lose $4k AUD as soon as I walk out the shop? Not sure about that.


Not so sure. Much harder to get discounts as IWC/Richemont is either taking over boutiques (no or tiny discount) or actively preventing discounts from other ADs.

You WILL lose money- that's for sure.but with the quality and prices going up, I assume it will be less over time&#8230;


----------



## FirstF80InSpace

I was offered a 15% discount at an AD. No discount at the boutique but they would throw in a free rubber strap.


----------



## usmc93

I have a 41mm Green Dial on brown leather coming to my doorstep in 2 days, I will post pics in different lighting if anyone is interested. I was really torn b/w the green and the blue...decide on green just because it's different and i'm guessing will be fairly uncommon in the wild? I did pay full retail on IWC's site, but if I don't like it I can return it, I've done it before at IWC... that is the one advantage of paying full retail there.


----------



## koolpep

usmc93 said:


> I have a 41mm Green Dial on brown leather coming to my doorstep in 2 days, I will post pics in different lighting if anyone is interested. I was really torn b/w the green and the blue...decide on green just because it's different and i'm guessing will be fairly uncommon in the wild? I did pay full retail on IWC's site, but if I don't like it I can return it, I've done it before at IWC... that is the one advantage of paying full retail there.


Nice! Love the Green. Am sure you will enjoy it.

Just posting a different green IWC of a friend to add some pics.


----------



## agtprvctr

Here are some in person shots of the blue models. I'm eagerly waiting to try the green as well, but I think bronze case is a better pairing with green dial and stainless steel is a better pairing with blue.

Blue 41 Chrono:









Blue Big Pilot 43 (love the deployant clasp):


----------



## ilovewatches888

usmc93 said:


> I have a 41mm Green Dial on brown leather coming to my doorstep in 2 days, I will post pics in different lighting if anyone is interested. I was really torn b/w the green and the blue...decide on green just because it's different and i'm guessing will be fairly uncommon in the wild? I did pay full retail on IWC's site, but if I don't like it I can return it, I've done it before at IWC... that is the one advantage of paying full retail there.


Please man if you can post as many shots of the green dial 41 when you get it. In direct sunlight and indoors if possible. Very very eager to see some high quality pictures as my local ADs still dont have it in.

I am still deciding on green or blue.

One question for the other members and yourself will IWC swap the dial if I get tired of one of them?


----------



## usmc93

agtprvctr said:


> Here are some in person shots of the blue models. I'm eagerly waiting to try the green as well, but I think bronze case is a better pairing with green dial and stainless steel is a better pairing with blue.
> 
> Blue 41 Chrono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Big Pilot 43 (love the deployant clasp):


Are these both yours? If so do you prefer one over the other? I also contemplated the BP43 over the Pilot 41.


----------



## usmc93

ilovewatches888 said:


> Please man if you can post as many shots of the green dial 41 when you get it. In direct sunlight and indoors if possible. Very very eager to see some high quality pictures as my local ADs still dont have it in.
> 
> I am still deciding on green or blue.
> 
> One question for the other members and yourself will IWC swap the dial if I get tired of one of them?


Sure will do. Sorry but no, IWC would not swap the dial for you.


----------



## jagwap

Blue is everywhere. It is ubiquitous.

Go green to be different.

I would prefer a fully brushed bracelet myself. Even so this is on my (growing) shortlist.

A 43mm big pilot, black dial with all brushed bracelet is higher on that list, should become available.


----------



## agtprvctr

usmc93 said:


> Are these both yours? If so do you prefer one over the other? I also contemplated the BP43 over the Pilot 41.


I tried these on at the boutique, I think they're getting them in soon. I did think the Big Pilot 43 was pretty cool, but ultimately 43 is still on the big side for my 6.75" wrist, and I personally prefer at least a couple of complications / subdials if I'm paying for a luxury watch, so I'd probably go for the 41 chrono btwn the two.


----------



## LCheapo

WTSP said:


> You need to try that watch before you buy it. Personally, I find that the IWC 69000 calibers are very disappointing when it comes to the feel of the pushers and start/stop/reset. It feels even worse than a Valjoux. It absolutely does not feel like a Daytona or measure up to the Rolex 4130. If you want something that feels like a 4130 for a decent price, get an El Primero 400, or a Frederic Piguet 1185 from Jaquet Droz/Blancpain, or maybe an IWC based on the caliber 89000 which is their premium chronograph movement. You'd think $10k would get you IWC's premium chrono, but I guess not. They cheaped out big time with the 69000 because they were looking to produce in-house something that would replace the 7750.
> [...]


Somehow I missed this thread so far. Unequal start/stop/restart button forces are a pet peeve of mine. Unfortunately, the IWC 3716 with 69355 movement is a bit disappointing in this department.

I measured the Start/stop-start-stop/reset forces for several watches by (carefully and slowly) pushing the watch down on a scale, with the button perpendicular to the scale surface, and noting the maximum weight force needed to actuate the button; the force required for the initial start is significantly larger than for subsequent stops and restarts:
*Start/stop-start-stop/reset*
Speedmaster co-axial 9300 *1700 gram /1200 gram /1400* *gram*
IWC Portugieser 3716 *1300/800/1400*
Alpha Seagull ST19 *1500/900/500*
All errors +- 50 gram.


----------



## FirstF80InSpace

agtprvctr said:


> Here are some in person shots of the blue models. I'm eagerly waiting to try the green as well, but I think bronze case is a better pairing with green dial and stainless steel is a better pairing with blue.
> 
> Blue 41 Chrono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Big Pilot 43 (love the deployant clasp):


Those wear large. What is your wrist size?


----------



## agtprvctr

FirstF80InSpace said:


> Those wear large. What is your wrist size?


I'm a 6.75" wrist. Though I feel like when I take an up-close wrist shot like that the watches appear extra big on the wrist. Here's a shot of my 41mm Spitfire Chronograph, which should be exactly the same size as the blue 41, where the sizing looks more normal:


----------



## FirstF80InSpace

agtprvctr said:


> I'm a 6.75" wrist. Though I feel like when I take an up-close wrist shot like that the watches appear extra big on the wrist. Here's a shot of my 41mm Spitfire Chronograph, which should be exactly the same size as the blue 41, where the sizing looks more normal:


Thanks for the second shot. My wrist is around the same size as yours. And I was worried the the new Pilot 41 was going to wear too large on my wrist.


----------



## onecoolkat

Very nice and very tough decision on whether to go for green or blue!!!


----------



## illus83

I tried on the 41 with blue dial/blue strap at my local boutique last night. It fit perfectly on my 6.75" wrist. The calf skin strap was very comfortable as well. It was my first time seeing the EasX-Change system as well. Very cool.


----------



## antnyhng

illus83 said:


> I tried on the 41 with blue dial/blue strap at my local boutique last night. It fit perfectly on my 6.75" wrist. The calf skin strap was very comfortable as well. It was my first time seeing the EasX-Change system as well. Very cool.


how's the thickness?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illus83

antnyhng said:


> how's the thickness?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't seem overly thick to me. I have a Top Gun so I guess I am used to it.


----------



## FirstF80InSpace

illus83 said:


> I tried on the 41 with blue dial/blue strap at my local boutique last night. It fit perfectly on my 6.75" wrist. The calf skin strap was very comfortable as well. It was my first time seeing the EasX-Change system as well. Very cool.


Was the watch you tried on available for purchase yet, or was it a store demo only.


----------



## Panord

I picked mine up a couple of weeks ago. I was offered a 10% discount from my AD in Australia.
On my 6.5" wrist&#8230;


----------



## agtprvctr

Panord said:


> I picked mine up a couple of weeks ago. I was offered a 10% discount from my AD in Australia.
> On my 6.5" wrist&#8230;
> View attachment 15872218


Congrats! WIGH


----------



## antnyhng

Panord said:


> I picked mine up a couple of weeks ago. I was offered a 10% discount from my AD in Australia.
> On my 6.5" wrist&#8230;
> View attachment 15872218


wow! more pics please!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirstF80InSpace

Panord said:


> I picked mine up a couple of weeks ago. I was offered a 10% discount from my AD in Australia.
> On my 6.5" wrist&#8230;
> View attachment 15872218


Congrats. My wrist is the same size as yours. How does the watch feel? Do the lugs overhang? It's always hard to tell in photos.


----------



## Panord

FirstF80InSpace said:


> How does the watch feel? Do the lugs overhang?


The watch is pretty comfortable to wear although its thickness is quite noticeable. I feel that it sits quite high on my wrist. My Tudor BB GMT is almost identical in dimensions yet it wears like a slimmer watch.










However the IWC strap is very comfortable and the quick change feature is excellent.


----------



## Kakemonster

Panord said:


> The watch is pretty comfortable to wear although its thickness is quite noticeable. I feel that it sits quite high on my wrist. My Tudor BB GMT is almost identical in dimensions yet it wears like a slimmer watch.
> 
> View attachment 15873169
> 
> 
> However the IWC strap is very comfortable and the quick change feature is excellent.


What is the thickness? 15 mm like the Spitfire Chrono?


----------



## msikk

Beautiful!


----------



## FirstF80InSpace

Kakemonster said:


> What is the thickness? 15 mm like the Spitfire Chrono?


Just a tad under the Spitfire Chrono. 14.5mm.


----------



## ilovewatches888

Panord said:


> I picked mine up a couple of weeks ago. I was offered a 10% discount from my AD in Australia.
> On my 6.5" wrist&#8230;
> View attachment 15872218


Looks awesome man. Mind posting more pictures please? Outside in the sunlight and on various natural lighting throughout your day? Genuinely interested in the green but hard to find pictures in various lighting.


----------



## TripleC

IWC makes arguably the best blue dials compared to other brands within its category.


----------



## [email protected]

FirstF80InSpace said:


> Just a tad under the Spitfire Chrono. 14.5mm.


Wonder if essentially the same thickness with a 2mm smaller case makes the height that much more pronounced on the newer version. 14.5/15 is going to have a hard time sliding under that shirt sleeve for sure.


----------



## Pun

[email protected] said:


> Wonder if essentially the same thickness with a 2mm smaller case makes the height that much more pronounced on the newer version. 14.5/15 is going to have a hard time sliding under that shirt sleeve for sure.


Yes, and that holds me not going for it yet. 41 mm with under 14 mm thickness makes better sense to me. Similarly Spitfire bronze is very attractive but 41x15.3 is bit unreasonable to wear IMO.


----------



## jagwap

TripleC said:


> IWC makes arguably the best blue dials compared to other brands within its category.


The green is even better. Tried it on yesterday.









The dial is almost black, to emerald like here.


----------



## chnzwh

WTSP said:


> You need to try that watch before you buy it. Personally, I find that the IWC 69000 calibers are very disappointing when it comes to the feel of the pushers and start/stop/reset. It feels even worse than a Valjoux. It absolutely does not feel like a Daytona or measure up to the Rolex 4130. If you want something that feels like a 4130 for a decent price, get an El Primero 400, or a Frederic Piguet 1185 from Jaquet Droz/Blancpain, or maybe an IWC based on the caliber 89000 which is their premium chronograph movement. You'd think $10k would get you IWC's premium chrono, but I guess not. They cheaped out big time with the 69000 because they were looking to produce in-house something that would replace the 7750.
> 
> IWC removed the ETAChron regulatior from the Valjoux's that they used in the old Portuguese movements as an "improvement", replacing it with a Triovis, which some will say is easier to regulate precisely, but probably more expensive. Zenith (Elite movements), Jaeger LeCoultre (889), Girard Perregaux (3200, 3300) and others use Triovis in many of their movements. Rolex swaps out the ETAChron in Tudor 2824s and replaces it with Triovis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What regulator does IWC use in their in-house 69000? ETAChron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the regulation system on this ETA 2824? Looks familiar.


As someone who used to own both the old Portuguese Chrono 3714 (31-jewels 7750 movement) and the current 3716 (69355 movement), I would say the new 69 caliber offers significantly better tactile feel when operating the chronograph; the pusher is smooth and crisp, unlike the stiff 7750. In addition, the famous wobble from 7750 is gone.

However, according to my personal experience, the 69 caliber does fall short in accuracy and efficiency when comparing to the old 7750. The movement itself isn't much of a looker either, just like most IWC calibers I guess.


----------



## tmc

How do you feel about the alternating polished shiny links on the bracelet? I think it looks too blingy.


----------



## inculpable

Can someone who bought one of these or tried one on provide a lug-to-lug measurement or estimate? Seems like they wear larger than 41 based on photos/articles. Thanks!


----------



## tmc

Lug to lug is 51mm


----------



## tmc

tmc said:


> How do you feel about the alternating polished shiny links on the bracelet? I think it looks too blingy.


To answer my own question: it's yucky. I brushed my bracelet. No, I did not do this using scotchbrite or anything like that. I used the industry standard.



















Result


----------



## ilovewatches888

^Wow. Ballsy. I'd never have the guts to do that myself. hahahaha


----------



## ilovewatches888

Guys, how much discount is everyone getting on this new Pilot Chrono now since they have all hit the stores? Is 30% doable? I'm in Sydney and plan to buy from an AD not the boutique. 

I got toasted on an IWC resale last year so I kind of don't wanna lose so much money again but I still love the look of these watches. I'd still lose on resale even after a 30% discount if I ever wanted to offload these new ones anyway so just trying to reduce my losses this time.


----------



## Kakemonster

My experience is that it depends on the store and the salesperson. My local store is reluctant to give discounts for new models that has recently arrived and has not been sitting in the shelf for long. If you wait a bit after the inital release then I'd say that 30% is doable.


----------



## tmc

ilovewatches888 said:


> ^Wow. Ballsy. I'd never have the guts to do that myself. hahahaha


I guess. I'm an engineer and spent time learning basic watchmaking. I also woodwork and do photography. Too many hobbies.

If you don't want the shiny bracelet, there's a way to change it. But if you do not know what you're doing or don't feel confident, take the bracelet to a competent watchmaker to brush it out! Don't do it yourself after watching some YouTube fool with scotchbrite or sand paper or.... (shudder).


----------



## Kirkawall

ilovewatches888 said:


> Guys, how much discount is everyone getting on this new Pilot Chrono now since they have all hit the stores? Is 30% doable? I'm in Sydney and plan to buy from an AD not the boutique.
> 
> I got toasted on an IWC resale last year so I kind of don't wanna lose so much money again but I still love the look of these watches. I'd still lose on resale even after a 30% discount if I ever wanted to offload these new ones anyway so just trying to reduce my losses this time.


30% on a newer, sought-after IWC model might be a stretch, IMO, but it can't hurt to ask. FWIW, I feel like the updated, more popular models will hold their value a bit better, maybe level off hat resale trough.


----------



## ilovewatches888

Kirkawall said:


> 30% on a newer, sought-after IWC model might be a stretch, IMO, but it can't hurt to ask. FWIW, I feel like the updated, more popular models will hold their value a bit better, maybe level off hat resale trough.


I'm thinking of buying 2 at the same time. The new 41mm Pilot Chrono and also a Portuguese 7 days. I'm going to try to haggle and say I'll take both of them if I can get 30% off the total price.


----------



## Alex_TA

What about the accuracy of this thing?


----------



## tmc

Alex_TA said:


> What about the accuracy of this thing?


Very good. On my timegrapher, it's runniing +2 with zero beat error.


----------



## Kirkawall

ilovewatches888 said:


> I'm thinking of buying 2 at the same time. The new 41mm Pilot Chrono and also a Portuguese 7 days. I'm going to try to haggle and say I'll take both of them if I can get 30% off the total price.


Good strategy. I did a similar thing when I bought my last IWC alongside an Omega. Not sure it was 30%, but wasn't too far off. Having said that, the IWC I bought then was a Spitfire, which replaced an Explorer as my daily wearer and has been an absolutely terrific watch -- I'd still be delighted with it had I paid list, which is a pretty exclusive category for the luxury watches I've owned. These new movements are superb also. My Spitfire runs for over 75 hours on a full wind and gains under 1spd regardless of position. They do seem to have made a real effort to up their game recently.

Good luck with the purchases. The new Portugesiers are beautiful pieces also.


----------



## FirstF80InSpace

I got the call from an AD for the new 41mm Pilot Chrono. This AD has given me great discounts before on other watches. However, they were unwilling to give a discount on this one because it was a new release. So I passed. IWC resale value drops like an anchor. 

I'll be patient and wait until it's not a new model anymore. They don't seem to be hard to get as another AD called me a week later telling me they received several in stock.


----------



## ilovewatches888

FirstF80InSpace said:


> I got the call from an AD for the new 41mm Pilot Chrono. This AD has given me great discounts before on other watches. However, they were unwilling to give a discount on this one because it was a new release. So I passed. IWC resale value drops like an anchor.
> 
> I'll be patient and wait until it's not a new model anymore. They don't seem to be hard to get as another AD called me a week later telling me they received several in stock.


To be honest I dont think any IWC is hard to get. They are similar to Omega probably less popular and that reflects with their resale prices they achieve. They make absolutely gorgeous watches and designs but the ppl that buy them really love them. Its good for us watch lovers that actually buy these things as a hobby and not like those 99% of Rolex buyers these days just trying to make a quick buck.

Sydney is back in lockdown at the moment. I'll go to the shops next week and see what I can negotiate.


----------



## anonymousmoose

This one is stunning
PILOT'S WATCH CHRONOGRAPH EDITION "10 YEARS OF MR PORTER"
















IW387907-Pilot’s Watch Chronograph Edition “10 Years of MR PORTER”


With the Pilot's Watch Chronograph Edition “10 Years of MR PORTER”, limited to 110 pieces, IWC Schaffhausen and MR PORTER commemorate the successful online fashion retailer’s 10th anniversary.




www.iwc.com


----------



## tmc

The 3881's are currently in demand, hence no discounts.
Of course, if you love this "hobby," you are prepared to pay the "tax" (= opportunity cost, depreciation, etc).


----------



## agtprvctr

The green one:


----------



## lo_scrivano

Tried on two at the boutique yesterday. Too thick for me but gorgeous watches!


----------



## heb

Thanks for the informative post. Yes, it does look like the ETA 2824. It also looks like the screw adjustment feature on a Selita SW500 chronograph, which they probably use as a base.


----------



## jeffrx

I would gladly pick on of these up at 25% discount. Has anyone seen such pricing yet?


----------



## rachit88

Love this!


----------



## Jonathan T

I've got an appointment on monday to try on the blue one! I know these are about 14mm thick. does anyone know what the lug to lug is on the 41mm chrono? i'm worried it could be long still.
My Seamaster is 48mm L2L and that's almost as far as i would go for my 6.5" wrist. 50mm max. 

for anyone who got one of these, what do you think of it so far? 
I've giving myself the weekend to ponder it.

I am still missing a good pilot chrono in my collection and while there are alternatives, the IWC one is a classic. If i like it on monday, i could very well pull the trigger!


----------



## Collector_!

Pictures will not give you many details, the watches could look so much different in the real world. Still, I would go with Blue Dial over the green.


----------



## EODArmy

I have the 388102 and love it. It looks beautiful and wears very well. The bracelet is fantastic and with the quick change system you can add the strap at any time. I traded in a Rolex Explorer that I felt looked better in pictures than on my wrist. 8 year warranty is a plus as well. Check out Matt at the Watch Exchange. Mine was discounted about 10%.


----------



## Jonathan T

EODArmy said:


> I have the 388102 and love it. It looks beautiful and wears very well. The bracelet is fantastic and with the quick change system you can add the strap at any time. I traded in a Rolex Explorer that I felt looked better in pictures than on my wrist. 8 year warranty is a plus as well. Check out Matt at the Watch Exchange. Mine was discounted about 10%.


I just tried it on this afternoon! I also tried on the 43mm chronograph. It is interesting that the lug to lug of the 41mm is maybe a hair shorter than the 43mm. in other words, the dial shrunk by 2mm but the lug to lug is almost identical.

Nevertheless the 43mm is definitely too big for my wrist. Took a couple wrist shots of the 41. It was hard trying on because the plastic bubble around the watch was still on. 


















just deciding if it fits fine. anyways, i have my AD's business card so now i enter the phase of contemplation and decision making. 
I have yet to ask for any best price/discount but if i decided to go for it, i will.


----------



## JJ312

Jonathan T said:


> Took a couple wrist shots of the 41


It’s a beautiful watch. What’s your wrist size? Looks like it could work, but a little hard to tell from these angles. This is a watch that I’m thinking about too and going through the same thought process.


----------



## Jonathan T

JJ312 said:


> It’s a beautiful watch. What’s your wrist size? Looks like it could work, but a little hard to tell from these angles. This is a watch that I’m thinking about too and going through the same thought process.


6.5" wrist. i have a flat wrist so it measures around 51mm across. which is pretty much the lug to lug on the 41mm. so it's borderline.

the lugs do curve downwards as you can see. they don't sitck straight out like say the Laco pilot watches do for example.

The blue dial and the blue strap are really nice. i've been meaning to add a blue watch to my collection so a blue pilot chronograph would tick a lot of boxes. Not it's all about ticking boxes but....

There's still a part of me that is in love with the romantic notion of a hand wound pilot watches with a big crown. nothing more than maybe a small seconds. no need for all the extra stuff. So i'm still contemplating what i want. I


----------



## up1911fan

I really like these new 41's, bit will pass until they offer a leather strap with a deployant. I think it's inexcusable when $6-7K+ watches come with a pin buckle.


----------



## Jonathan T

up1911fan said:


> I really like these new 41's, bit will pass until they offer a leather strap with a deployant. I think it's inexcusable when $6-7K+ watches come with a pin buckle.


Yes, agree. I've decided to pass on getting one right now. For what they're asking it doesn't feel like good value at all. I've been scouring the used listings for the old 39mm fliegerchronographs that IWC made in the 90s and early 2000s. Just perfect, no nonsense chronos...all before the big watch craze.


----------



## RedLeg

These are starting to hit the grey market at ~15% off msrp

If anyone did better from a US AD, mind sending me a pm?


----------



## up1911fan

Jonathan T said:


> Yes, agree. I've decided to pass on getting one right now. For what they're asking it doesn't feel like good value at all. I've been scouring the used listings for the old 39mm fliegerchronographs that IWC made in the 90s and early 2000s. Just perfect, no nonsense chronos...all before the big watch craze.


While not a complete deal breaker for me, I'm also unimpressed with a 46hr PR these days as well.


----------



## Hammatime68

I totally love the IWC pilot chronos - super legible, and the best blue in my opinion. I don't own one yet but am considering. The question I have though is whether to buy new or used. They seem to take a beating on resale - am i better off finding a gently used one that someone else has depreciated?


----------



## mjrchabot

Hammatime68 said:


> I totally love the IWC pilot chronos - super legible, and the best blue in my opinion. I don't own one yet but am considering. The question I have though is whether to buy new or used. They seem to take a beating on resale - am i better off finding a gently used one that someone else has depreciated?


Depending on where you live and any relationships with ADs, you may be able to get a discount. I know my AD offers discounts on IWC, and generous ones at that.

I haven’t seen them pop up in Canada yet on the secondary market much - only a couple here and there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GConn

Hammatime68 said:


> They seem to take a beating on resale - am i better off finding a gently used one that someone else has depreciated?


I'm totally new to IWC, but c24 shows a different story (for 3777). What am I missing?


----------



## lo_scrivano

RedLeg said:


> These are starting to hit the grey market at ~15% off msrp
> 
> If anyone did better from a US AD, mind sending me a pm?


I have the same question. I have not had much luck with AD discounts. I will try and call a few places to see what they offer.


----------



## JeffMatt

lo_scrivano said:


> I have the same question. I have not had much luck with AD discounts. I will try and call a few places to see what they offer.


I recently pushed for a discount with the local AD in my area and was unsuccessful.  I really like the watch so I still purchased it at MSRP but they threw in a leather strap for free. Now I am waiting to get the watch as they did not have it in stock. I hope it get here soon.


----------



## lo_scrivano

JeffMatt said:


> I recently pushed for a discount with the local AD in my area and was unsuccessful. I really like the watch so I still purchased it at MSRP but they threw in a leather strap for free. Now I am waiting to get the watch as they did not have it in stock. I hope it get here soon.


Congrats! I’m not quite there in terms le paying MSRP but maybe I will get there soon. What color dial?


----------



## JeffMatt

lo_scrivano said:


> Congrats! I’m not quite there in terms le paying MSRP but maybe I will get there soon. What color dial?


I got the blue dial. They had a green dial in stock, but I thought I would get tired of the green after awhile.


----------



## dberg

agtprvctr said:


> I'm a 6.75" wrist. Though I feel like when I take an up-close wrist shot like that the watches appear extra big on the wrist. Here's a shot of my 41mm Spitfire Chronograph, which should be exactly the same size as the blue 41, where the sizing looks more normal:


Is there any information on the L2L on the Spitfire Chrono vs. the 41 Chrono?


----------



## dberg

EODArmy said:


> I have the 388102 and love it. It looks beautiful and wears very well. The bracelet is fantastic and with the quick change system you can add the strap at any time. I traded in a Rolex Explorer that I felt looked better in pictures than on my wrist. 8 year warranty is a plus as well. Check out Matt at the Watch Exchange. Mine was discounted about 10%.


Interesting. You traded your Exp. II for the Chrono 41. I'm considering trading my Exp. 1 39 mm. Everybody says I'm crazy. Exp. 1 is great, but boring as hell. Only thing that concerns me is how the Chrono 41 will fee on the wrist. I did try the rubber straps and they were great. What is your experience with comfort coming from the Exp. II?


----------



## EODArmy

dberg said:


> Interesting. You traded your Exp. II for the Chrono 41. I'm considering trading my Exp. 1 39 mm. Everybody says I'm crazy. Exp. 1 is great, but boring as hell. Only thing that concerns me is how the Chrono 41 will fee on the wrist. I did try the rubber straps and they were great. What is your experience with comfort coming from the Exp. II?


I like the feel of the Chrono 41 on the wrist. I think it is a beautiful watch as well. I thought the Rolex looked great in pictures but no so much on my wrist. Comfort wise, I will pick the IWC. Just my opinion and definitely not a Rolex hater. Most likely will own another Rolex in the future.


----------



## dberg

EODArmy said:


> I like the feel of the Chrono 41 on the wrist. I think it is a beautiful watch as well. I thought the Rolex looked great in pictures but no so much on my wrist. Comfort wise, I will pick the IWC. Just my opinion and definitely not a Rolex hater. Most likely will own another Rolex in the future.


Curious the size of your wrist and whether you are wearing on a leather or rubber strap or bracelet. Thanks.


----------



## EODArmy

dberg said:


> Curious the size of your wrist and whether you are wearing on a leather or rubber strap or bracelet. Thanks.


I have a 7.25" wrist and currently the watch is on an Artem Sailcloth with Artem Deployment Clasp. I will also have a bracelet arriving today.


----------



## EODArmy

EODArmy said:


> I have a 7.25" wrist and currently the watch is on an Artem Sailcloth with Artem Deployment Clasp. I will also have a bracelet arriving today.


Sorry, the IWC 41 is on the original bracelet. I was thinking of my Sinn 358 and the Artem. Mind infarction.


----------



## lo_scrivano

OK I am terribly excited to announce that I pulled the trigger! Incoming alert - stay tuned! And feel free to guess the dial color and strap or bracelet config I went with


----------



## mjrchabot

lo_scrivano said:


> OK I am terribly excited to announce that I pulled the trigger! Incoming alert - stay tuned! And feel free to guess the dial color and strap or bracelet config I went with


Congrats! Can’t wait for the unboxing pics.

I’m going to say blue on leather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdgrigoras

Cheers!


----------



## lo_scrivano

mjrchabot said:


> Congrats! Can’t wait for the unboxing pics.
> 
> I’m going to say blue on leather.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Green on Leather! It’s here!










Edit: Photo doing tricks. Looks too big but actually fits just fine on my 6.5” flat.


----------



## mjrchabot

lo_scrivano said:


> Green on Leather! It’s here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Photo doing tricks. Looks too big but actually fits just fine on my 6.5” flat.


Beauty! I was 50% right haha … congrats.

Let’s see a shot of that beautiful movement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

mjrchabot said:


> Beauty! I was 50% right haha … congrats.
> 
> Let’s see a shot of that beautiful movement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will post more pics tmw


----------



## dberg

lo_scrivano said:


> Green on Leather! It’s here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Photo doing tricks. Looks too big but actually fits just fine on my 6.5” flat.


Great. Want to hear what you think about this as a primary watch as part of a 3 watch (dress and cheap diver) collection.


----------



## lo_scrivano

dberg said:


> Great. Want to hear what you think about this as a primary watch as part of a 3 watch (dress and cheap diver) collection.


If you are asking for my wrist size specifically I would have a smaller watch as my primary go to watches because 39-40 with shorter lug to lugs do better. But it will get plenty of wrist time. It’s about as small as a IWC Pilot Chrono can get. If your wrist is 7” or more this is a slam dunk primary watch. I love that the green turns deep green almost black when out of sunlight so you’re not constantly wearing a sunburst dial. That only shows up in direct sunlight.


----------



## dberg

lo_scrivano said:


> If you are asking for my wrist size specifically I would have a smaller watch as my primary go to watches because 39-40 with shorter lug to lugs do better. But it will get plenty of wrist time. It’s about as small as a IWC Pilot Chrono can get. If your wrist is 7” or more this is a slam dunk primary watch. I love that the green turns deep green almost black when out of sunlight so you’re not constantly wearing a sunburst dial. That only shows up in direct sunlight.


7 inches here, but gun-shy coming from a 39 mm Explorer.


----------



## JeffMatt

JeffMatt said:


> I got the blue dial. They had a green dial in stock, but I thought I would get tired of the green after awhile.


Well, finally my watch is in. I am picking it up in about 5 hours after work today. Other than the overall appearance, alignment of the bezel, and alignment of the hands on the sub dial, is there anything else specific I should check out before I accept the watch? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## lo_scrivano

dberg said:


> 7 inches here, but gun-shy coming from a 39 mm Explorer.


I would be really surprised if you had issues barring the obvious need to adjust to the size. The lug to lug and thickness more so than the 39 to 41 jump.


----------



## lo_scrivano

Here she is folks. The case back pic isn’t great because I still have the sticker on


----------



## dak_la

dberg said:


> 7 inches here, but gun-shy coming from a 39 mm Explorer.


The 39mm Explorer wears quite a bit larger than what its size suggests. I had both the 214270 and a 39 Mark XVI (which also wears large due to its thin bezel) at one point, and the 214270 wears bigger than the Mark. I ultimately feel that it doesn't fit me the way I want an Explorer to feel on my wrist and traded it for something else. The Pilot Chrono is indeed a pretty big watch. Its busier dial elements makes it easier to wear however, and it is meant to be on the bigger side. I think as @lo_scrivano suggested above, it's the lug-to-lug and thickness that would determine how comfortable it feels for you, more so than the case diameter. Best to try it out. 

They are definitely very beautiful watches. I had the pleasure to try these out and a few more at a boutique and was pretty impressed with the quality. Love them, but the in-person experience confirms that they are too big for my small wrist.


----------



## dberg

@dak_la: I owned Mark XVIII before getting the Explorer. I thought the Mark XVIII wore larger, but I think the Spitfire 39 definitely wears smaller than the Explorer. I agree about the L2L and case thickness. That is one thing Rolex gets right. What did you mean, when you said that its busier elements make it easier to wear? If you are suggesting that the plain dial of the Mark XVIII exaggerates its size, you are correct. Now that the Mark XVI is gone, what are you wearing? And, has anybody cross-shopped this with the Zenith Chronomasters? Or, are those who are attracted to the IWC looking for something different than the Chronomaster? Thanks.


----------



## dberg

lo_scrivano said:


> I would be really surprised if you had issues barring the obvious need to adjust to the size. The lug to lug and thickness more so than the 39 to 41 jump.


Well, I would get on the bracelet and rubber strap -- which I think is amazing. Your green dial looks awesome. Wild how much the dial changes.


----------



## dak_la

dberg said:


> @dak_la: I owned Mark XVIII before getting the Explorer. I thought the Mark XVIII wore larger, but I think the Spitfire 39 definitely wears smaller than the Explorer. I agree about the L2L and case thickness. That is one thing Rolex gets right. What did you mean, when you said that its busier elements make it easier to wear? If you are suggesting that the plain dial of the Mark XVIII exaggerates its size, you are correct. Now that the Mark XVI is gone, what are you wearing? And, has anybody cross-shopped this with the Zenith Chronomasters? Or, are those who are attracted to the IWC looking for something different than the Chronomaster? Thanks.


Yes, that's exactly what I meant, that the plainer dial (I was actually referring to the Explorer, but also applies to the Mark) makes those watches wear larger. 

I still have the Mark XVI, it's the Explorer that has been traded off. I have been wearing this Blancpain Aqua Lung as the Explorer replacement -- 38mm diameter and less than 9mm thick on their X-71 bracelet. 










Re cross-shopping with Zenith Chronomaster, I don't, as they are very different watches to me (even though they are both chrono). I don't look into IWC Pilot Chrono because I want a chrono in my collection, I look into them because I want a pilot (that may have a chrono function to make them look even sportier).


----------



## dberg

dak_la said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I meant, that the plainer dial (I was actually referring to the Explorer, but also applies to the Mark) makes those watches wear larger.
> 
> I still have the Mark XVI, it's the Explorer that has been traded off. I have been wearing this Blancpain Aqua Lung as the Explorer replacement -- 38mm diameter and less than 9mm thick on their X-71 bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 16381812
> 
> 
> Re cross-shopping with Zenith Chronomaster, I don't, as they are very different watches to me (even though they are both chrono). I don't look into IWC Pilot Chrono because I want a chrono in my collection, I look into them because I want a pilot (that may have a chrono function to make them look even sportier).


Agree with you you on the plain dial looking larger, and I too am looking at the Chrono 41 becuase it is pilot, not because it is a chrono. That Aqua Lung is phenomenal. Is it stainless steel? The lighting is giving it a goldish/bronzish color.


----------



## dak_la

dberg said:


> Agree with you you on the plain dial looking larger, and I too am looking at the Chrono 41 becuase it is pilot, not because it is a chrono. That Aqua Lung is phenomenal. Is it stainless steel? The lighting is giving it a goldish/bronzish color.


It is indeed stainless steel. It appears a little warmer possibly because I was trying to edit the photo on my phone to get rid of the tint caused by the window light.


----------



## JeffMatt

I finally got it. I picked it up this last weekend. I was starting to get impatient with the AD and was starting to consider changing my mind to another watch they had in stock. I am sure glad I stuck with this watch. I love the overall appearance, the blue dial and it is so easy to read the time quickly. The best think that I like about the watch is how comfortable it feels on my wrist. I do not know if it is the braclet or the watch case but it is the most comfortable watch that I have worn.


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## lo_scrivano

I am ready to order a new strap for this watch. Two questions:

- What is the lug size? Is it 20? Can’t find it online for the life of me.

- Any recommendations for a high quality leather strap with rivets? It will be annoying to not have the quick change system on the aftermarket strap but at least it will be custom sized and stitched.


----------



## dberg

Yes, I believe it is 20 mm. IWC may have a 20 mm strap with rivets. Why not check?


----------



## cuts33

Anyone have any luck finding the EasX-Change straps and buckles? Local AD's and concierge have to order and they are backordered with no ETA. Any info on an AD or location with stock would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lo_scrivano

dberg said:


> Yes, I believe it is 20 mm. IWC may have a 20 mm strap with rivets. Why not check?





cuts33 said:


> Anyone have any luck finding the EasX-Change straps and buckles? Local AD's and concierge have to order and they are backordered with no ETA. Any info on an AD or location with stock would be greatly appreciated.


Going to call a few places. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

cuts33 said:


> Anyone have any luck finding the EasX-Change straps and buckles? Local AD's and concierge have to order and they are backordered with no ETA. Any info on an AD or location with stock would be greatly appreciated.


I walked into my AD the other day and managed to get the buckle for the BP 43. It was their last one in stock unfortunately.


----------



## RadTime11

Was hoping someone could answer a question about IWC pricing in general, since I am considering both of the following watches. Although totally different collections for different purposes, this watch seems to offer more in every way than the Portugieser Chrono: 12 hour chrono vs. 30 minute chrono, day-date complication vs. no day or date, 100 meter WR vs. 30 meter WR. Yet this watch is $6700 on a strap, vs. $8400 for the Portugieser chrono. Am I missing something that accounts for the not insignificant price difference?


----------



## mjrchabot

RadTime11 said:


> Was hoping someone could answer a question about IWC pricing in general, since I am considering both of the following watches. Although totally different collections for different purposes, this watch seems to offer more in every way than the Portugieser Chrono: 12 hour chrono vs. 30 minute chrono, day-date complication vs. no day or date, 100 meter WR vs. 30 meter WR. Yet this watch is $6700 on a strap, vs. $8400 for the Portugieser chrono. Am I missing something that accounts for the not insignificant price difference?


It’s just where the Portugieser line stands within the IWC catalogue. The Portugieser is a more “upscale” collection compared to their Pilots, which are really more “tool watch” like. I would have to examine both in person at the same time, but I also imagine the Portugieser has more details in the finishing. Just look at the dials for example, applied/polished indices on the Portugieser vs painted on the Pilot. Also, the Portugieser straps are generally an exotic material, like alligator, compared to calf leather in the Pilot.

My Portugieser 5007 came with the Santoni strap and it is easily the best strap I’ve ever owned. Better than the JLC Casa Fagliano I owned even…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RadTime11

mjrchabot said:


> It’s just where the Portugieser line stands within the IWC catalogue. The Portugieser is a more “upscale” collection compared to their Pilots, which are really more “tool watch” like. I would have to examine both in person at the same time, but I also imagine the Portugieser has more details in the finishing. Just look at the dials for example, applied/polished indices on the Portugieser vs painted on the Pilot. Also, the Portugieser straps are generally an exotic material, like alligator, compared to calf leather in the Pilot.
> 
> My Portugieser 5007 came with the Santoni strap and it is easily the best strap I’ve ever owned. Better than the JLC Casa Fagliano I owned even…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great points about strap material and applied indices!


----------



## anonymousmoose

JeffMatt said:


> I finally got it. I picked it up this last weekend. I was starting to get impatient with the AD and was starting to consider changing my mind to another watch they had in stock. I am sure glad I stuck with this watch. I love the overall appearance, the blue dial and it is so easy to read the time quickly. The best think that I like about the watch is how comfortable it feels on my wrist. I do not know if it is the braclet or the watch case but it is the most comfortable watch that I have worn.
> 
> View attachment 16392903


Lovely! The blue looks tremendous


----------

